# House Renovation - Start to Finish



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

With our house currently listed for sale, it has made me reminisce on all the work we have done over the last 5 years.

This was my wife and I's first house together, so it was definitely a starter home. We knew it needed work, so the plan was to fix it up, stay there about 5 years, then hopefully sell at a profit.

I'll start with the before and after's from when we first went to look at the house to the current listing pictures.

Kitchen

















Dining Room

















Don't have a good before picture of the living room, but here's the after. It used to be all yellow.









Guest bedroom

















Nursery

















Guest bathroom

















Master bedroom

















Master bathroom


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

I'll add some more pics of the process of the larger projects if there is interest.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Lots of hard work in that, congrats.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

This is very, very nice.

I want one of those kinds of walk in showers.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone! If there's any specific room your interested in I have tons of pics of the process. Especially the bathrooms because they were the biggest projects. We bumped the master bath out 1 foot.



turfnsurf said:


> This is very, very nice.
> 
> I want one of those kinds of walk in showers.


Thanks! It was actually pretty simple to do. We used a swanstone shower base then just tiled the walls.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Great work. Best of luck on the sale!


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow, looks a million times better!

We have a similar gray on our kitchen cabinets, but on the uppers and lowers. What made you leave the uppers white? Not that it looks bad or anything.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

gregonfire said:


> Thanks everyone! If there's any specific room your interested in I have tons of pics of the process. Especially the bathrooms because they were the biggest projects. We bumped the master bath out 1 foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a question. Did you pay someone to do this or did you do this yourself? I am not handy...nor am I artistically creative, so I would be up a creek trying to create this vision.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Great work. Best of luck on the sale!


Thanks, it's already under contract :shock: We got 17.5k over asking price. Insane.



White94RX said:


> Wow, looks a million times better!
> 
> We have a similar gray on our kitchen cabinets, but on the uppers and lowers. What made you leave the uppers white? Not that it looks bad or anything.


It was actually my Mom's idea. She's an interior designer. After playing around with some online tools to mock up cabinets different colors, my wife and I decided to go for it. We both love it!



turfnsurf said:


> I had a question. Did you pay someone to do this or did you do this yourself? I am not handy...nor am I artistically creative, so I would be up a creek trying to create this vision.


We did 90% of it ourselves. The only thing that was contracted out was the glass door. My mom and I did all the tile. My father-in-law helped with the expansion of the walls. I took care of the sink and toilet install. Me and a friend who's a master plumber installed the shower base and did all the plumbing inside the walls. We actually re-did all the plumbing in the house. Converted from copper and cast iron to pex and PVC.



ksturfguy said:


> Great job!


Thanks man!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

is there an etching on the shower glass? Or is that a reflection? 
the whole project looks great.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Great job and good timing to sell. Market has gone nuts since this time last year.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> is there an etching on the shower glass? Or is that a reflection?
> the whole project looks great.


No etching, just a reflection from the window. Thanks!



SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Great job and good timing to sell. Market has gone nuts since this time last year.


Thanks! Yeah it's already under contract.. now the hard part is finding a new house for us...


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Ah the other side of the market lol. Best of luck!


----------

